# Red Alert 2 over a LAN



## Liger (Nov 11, 2003)

How do i set up red alert 2 so that i can play multiplayer games with my brother?

I have installed the IPX protocol on both computers (mine - XP, brother's - 2k).
Bath have a network number 00000000 and both have the frame type set to auto. I think this is right.

Can someone tell me if this is right and what i now need to do in RA2.

Thanx
Liger


----------



## bbrifle (Apr 2, 2004)

If both computers recognize one another then you should be set. I think the option for LAN play is under multiplayer, and it should be straight foward. One computer will host, and the other should detect the game if they recognize one another. If not, then you'll have to get that working.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> *
> RA2 uses the IPX/SPX protocol to network over a Local Area Network (LAN). Make sure this protocol is loaded on each machine in your network. To check if the protocol is loaded in Win95/98/ME, click on [Start], then "Settings", and "Control Panel". From the Control Panel, open the "Network" icon.
> 
> Check to see if IPX/SPX for your network card is listed anywhere in the Network Components. If not, click on [Add] , select "Protocol", then "Microsoft"-"IPX/SPX".
> ...


If you had to install the patch for Windows XP, the LAN function would be disabled.


----------



## Liger (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanx guys
I can now play in multiplayer without any problems.

Thanx again
Liger


----------

